# Cheap Plastic Chain



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you need some plastic chain this year Mr. Chain has some 2" link off gold colored chain for 25 cents per foot on a close out. The color is not the best, they call it khaki gold, but with a quick paint job it looks great. The link is about 5/16th of an inch thick, and 2 in. long, so it looks like "real" chain.

http://www.mrchain.com/-close-outs-0

Painting the chain is easy. A one gallon milk jug will hold about 50ft of chain. Place the chain in the jug and remember to tie a string onto the end so you can put the top of the jug back on. Add about a pint of paint (flat black enamel) put the top back on (string out) and shake and roll the jug for a minute or so. Open and let the paint drain back into the can (2 or 3 min.). Hang the chain up to dry. It will drip a little so outdoors is best. 
I painted 100ft of chain this way an used a little less then a pint of paint.
For a "rusty" look I use a primer red color of spray enamel and a lite brown spray enamel . Just a lite spray of each (as in a dusting) should get the look you want. And if you over did a spot you can hit it with a shot of flat black spray paint. The chain cuts with pruning shears. Normally chain this size can be about $2.00 a foot. (ACE Hdwr).


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice find BD. You can also add sand over the wet paint to give the chain a heavy rust texture.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Dave. This outlet for chain was posted last year sometime, but I thought it was worth showing it again.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of your chain when done?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here a couple of pictures of the chain. A side by side of painted and the unpainted off gold color. A shot of a standard blucky skull with the chain for a relative size.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that does look real.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's way better then the blow mold fake chain. Durable and is big enough so it looks ok. I got enough so I can hang it up as garland in the living room that is decorated as a dungeon.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to admit I like that big blow mold chain, its just very heavy looking. I fix it up a bit with some trick painting.


----------

